# Mountain Klein BB service/replacement?



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi, guys. I have a Mountain Klein that still sees use as the cruisin'-with-the-kids bike. The bottom bracket has never been replaced--just serviced in place by pushing some grease under the seals. It is finally starting to get crunchy after all of these years.

I remember that this was a pressed-in cartridge BB...maybe glued with some Locktite?

Can any of you Klein-o-philes provide information about replacing the BB? What tools are required? My LBS said they didn't have the tools to extract and press in a new one; the LBS where I bought it in 1986 is on the other side of town. If I can figure out a home fix I'll try that before taking it in.

Thanks in advance,

D-Man


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*A Hammer, Some Scrap Wood, And A Strong Arm*

Those are all the tools necessary.

Place wood against spindle and pound with the hammer until its free. This will usually take 1 bearing with it. To remove that bearing, drill a hole slightly larger than the spindle in a piece of wood (or find some suitable object with a similar sized hole) and drop the spindle through the hole. Give it a good whack and the bearing will be free of the spindle.
To remove the bearing still in the frame use a large dowel, a peice of wood cut to fit the inside of the BB shell, or some PVC pipe that will fit inside the BB and give that a good whack.

Installation is basically the reverse.

Once you have the spindle and bearings back in the frame you will probably need to center it unless you got very lucky. I do this with a stack of washers and a crank bolt. Just slide washers over the end of the spindle you need to pull further and use a crankbolt to pull the spindle through the stack of wachers the desired length. I attach a crankarm to the other end of the spindle to hold it still.

I've never had to loctite any of my Klein BBs in place but others on here have had to. I guess use some to be safe. Complete r & r will take about a half hour.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

Shayne said:


> Those are all the tools necessary.
> 
> Place wood against spindle and pound with the hammer until its free. This will usually take 1 bearing with it. To remove that bearing, drill a hole slightly larger than the spindle in a piece of wood (or find some suitable object with a similar sized hole) and drop the spindle through the hole. Give it a good whack and the bearing will be free of the spindle.
> To remove the bearing still in the frame use a large dowel, a peice of wood cut to fit the inside of the BB shell, or some PVC pipe that will fit inside the BB and give that a good whack.
> ...


...yes, that works fine in my experience. nonetheless i have build a press using $10 worth of standard material from the hobby market. it always made me nervous to come so close to the sweet frames with a huge hammer 

if you hammer on the spindle better first mount a crank bolt tightly. and hit straight, they may bend! mounting of spindle and bearings is alot easier if your first put them into the freezer for a while. they will shrink. wipe them dry, apply a bit of Loctite and press them in. be careful with the bearings. you only have one chance before you ruin the seats and thus the frame! mark where the spindle meets the bearings before you remove it, makes it much easier to put it back correctly. also measure how deep the bearings sit in the bb shell. and as always, one GOOD and precise hit with the hammer is better than many without effect. and you need a good punch to break the loctite bond!

good luck, Carsten

ah, if you love the frame alot better take it to a dealer...


----------



## jplain (Mar 29, 2005)

*where to get replacement BB bearings?*



Carsten said:


> ...yes, that works fine in my experience. nonetheless i have build a press using $10 worth of standard material from the hobby market. it always made me nervous to come so close to the sweet frames with a huge hammer
> 
> if you hammer on the spindle better first mount a crank bolt tightly. and hit straight, they may bend! mounting of spindle and bearings is alot easier if your first put them into the freezer for a while. they will shrink. wipe them dry, apply a bit of Loctite and press them in. be careful with the bearings. you only have one chance before you ruin the seats and thus the frame! mark where the spindle meets the bearings before you remove it, makes it much easier to put it back correctly. also measure how deep the bearings sit in the bb shell. and as always, one GOOD and precise hit with the hammer is better than many without effect. and you need a good punch to break the loctite bond!
> 
> ...


-I have a vintage '93 Klein Rascal that I just noticed is quite loose in the bottom bracket (it has probably about 1 mm of play), and obviously I'm not planning on riding it as is. The frame has a fair amount of use, and i've never serviced the bottom bracket. Will I probably need to replace the bearings (are they loose balls in a cage? or completely sealed?) or just grease/adjust them? And where could i find replacement bearings if I do need to get new ones? thanks. Jay.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

jplain said:


> -I have a vintage '93 Klein Rascal that I just noticed is quite loose in the bottom bracket (it has probably about 1 mm of play), and obviously I'm not planning on riding it as is. The frame has a fair amount of use, and i've never serviced the bottom bracket. Will I probably need to replace the bearings (are they loose balls in a cage? or completely sealed?) or just grease/adjust them? And where could i find replacement bearings if I do need to get new ones? thanks. Jay.


the bearings are standard norm sealed bearings, 6003RSR (*** or SKS). you should be able to find them in any better hardware store for a few $$. they cannot be adjusted and re-greasing will not help as well if they have play. as long as the chainrings do not rub on the chainstay it is not unsafe to ride it.

Carsten


----------



## jplain (Mar 29, 2005)

Carsten said:


> the bearings are standard norm sealed bearings, 6003RSR (*** or SKS). you should be able to find them in any better hardware store for a few $$. they cannot be adjusted and re-greasing will not help as well if they have play. as long as the chainrings do not rub on the chainstay it is not unsafe to ride it.
> 
> Carsten


-Does it matter which side (drive/nondrive) of the axle you strike to remove the bearings? and are these the correct sealed bearings (link below)? thanks.
http://www.thethirdhand.com/index.c...s&sc=Cartridge&item_id=UB-6003&id=26785528000


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

jplain said:


> -Does it matter which side (drive/nondrive) of the axle you strike to remove the bearings? and are these the correct sealed bearings (link below)? thanks.
> http://www.thethirdhand.com/index.c...s&sc=Cartridge&item_id=UB-6003&id=26785528000


yes, these would be the right ones if they have seals on both sides.

these would work as well

ebay

But you may want to invest a bit more in higher quality bearings seeing the amount of work that is required to replace them:

Phil Wood

Klein originally used the C3 version of the 6003RSR bearings with a bit higher than normal radial clearance but i dont think that this is crucial.

Carsten


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*Martha, Mary, Susan, Sarah*

In the 80s Klein sold the tool set to remove and install bearings and axles. The name of the tools were unique - Mary, Martha, Susan and Sarah.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*with picture*

Personally, I'm fond of Martha.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

until a few years ago one could download the pre-Trek Klein tech manual as pdf-file from their website. it gives many good technical information and also instructions on how to remove/install the bb and head set bearings. does anyone know where i can upload it so that anyone can download it? or drop me a PM if you are interested...

i mean, who did not wonder how large and heavy the original shipping box for the bb tool was? it is all listed there


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Carsten said:


> until a few years ago one could download the pre-Trek Klein tech manual as pdf-file from their website. it gives many good technical information and also instructions on how to remove/install the bb and head set bearings. does anyone know where i can upload it so that anyone can download it? or drop me a PM if you are interested...
> 
> i mean, who did not wonder how large and heavy the original shipping box for the bb tool was? it is all listed there


A little more hi-tech than Gary's typed and photo copied sheet - a little easier to follow too!


----------

